# Replacement water pan for master forge verticl smoker Model #: CBS1101L



## umasstom (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi could somebody help me please. I was at lowes yesterday and saw the master forge vertical smoker open box on clearance for 48 dollars(the hunter green one round one).... I found the guy in that zone and told him I'd be willing to get the old display model thats missing a grate off his hands for like 30 bucks.  He agreed way to quickly so later when he was marking the tag I pushed a little further and he marked it to 24.00.  I didn't get to happy till I got past the manager at the front who gave me a grumpy look that it was so cheap.

SOOOOOOOO.  it only had one meat rack and it doesn't have the water pan other than that perfect. 

I need somebody to measure the water pan and tell me if the brinkmann 13.5 water pan works with this smoker.  heres the link to bass pro's replacement part.

http://www.basspro.com/Brinkmann-PorcelainCoated-Water-Pan/product/59968/

in case anybody is confused about the smoker heres a pic of somebodys off the internet.













100_19582.jpg



__ umasstom
__ Feb 7, 2013


----------



## vayank5150 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom, I got this smoker for Christmas, and the supplied water pan is one of the few items I have not had to modify yet. Mine is 12.5" in diameter, but there is enough room in the smoker for the 13.5" pan to fit. You will just have to modify the three supplied hanger brackets slightly, or maybe even replace them outright with some other form of hardware.


----------

